# Betta evacuation



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Last week, my dorm building had a fire drill. I wanted to practice/prepare my evacuation plan for Junior (since if the real thing happens, I'm going to have to save him). Now I always have a net and his water bottle filled w/ water sitting by his tank just in case.

Anyone else have an evacuation plan for their betta? Or have ever had to put it into effect?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I never thought of one for my betta but I have one for my rats. I think if it came to it I would rip the tank off the shelf and run with cords dragging behind me but now I am going to set something up that will require less effort to carry and less tripping risk. Then I can use the spare water in the tank to put out fires xD, escape plans by the overly prepared.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

People might not agree with me, but in the case of a fire, I'm out.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I have thought of this before. Usually I just envision myself grabbing the fish and running with water cupped in my hands. Yeah, probably not a foolproof plan.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm trying to picture what firefighters will say to you Magnum. "Is that a fish in your hands?" "No it's the beloved family pet." I think my bandmates will think I'm crazy when I ask if there was a way we can take the fish on tour with us.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Hahahah!

The firefighters will probably put the fire hose on me and usher me back inside before I spread the fish disease.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I was in a house fire once. It started in the living room. All of my pets were in the bedroom with me. I lost all of my fish  I only had time to get my 2 cats out from under the bed (they were scared and I had to tear the mattresses off the frame to get them) and my old dry 10 Gallon tank that I was useing for my pet mice to live in. I barely woke up from all the smoke that I was breatheing in as I slept that morning. My mom was pounding on the door and yelling to wake up but I could barely open my eyes and felt so very tired and I couldn't figure out why I couldn't see clearly. It was so thick with smoke in my bedroom. I was about to pass out so I had to leave the house and leave my fish in their tank plus leave behind the one sick baby mouse in it's own cage across the room. I felt so bad! 

Later after the fire was out we could return the next day to get stuff from the house. The tank the fish were in was all black and the glass in front was shattered. There was a fireman there to watch us get stuff out of our burned home for safety. I felt so terrible when he saw me looking at my burned, busted tank and said " Yeah that fish tank of yours sure was boiling when we got back here to the fire in your room, it burst right open when the cold water hit it." :blink: Can you belive he'd be so insensitive? :shake: It's like he didn't care how I was feeling already crying then he had to go and tell me that! :sob:

I'm not sure what I'd do if in a fire again. This time I'd probaby try to net them out into the small buckets I use to do their water changes. IDK.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Well I also never thought of what to do with my betta's in case of emergency. 

I now know what I am going to do with 2 of the large plastic bowls and lids I get soup in from the Chinese restaurant!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel horrible saying this but honestly id probably leave my fish there. Im more concerned with my family members and with my cat and dog than my fish.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

I like the water bottle idea. I'd probably fill them up, net the fish and plop them in. With four fish though that might take a little longer than i'd have.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I think of this often, so it's funny you brought it up. Sadly, I have too many tanks to be able to carry them all out with me in the case of a fire, and I know I'd surely lose most, if not all, of my fish. I have a sliding glass door in my bedroom, so I'd open it and let the dog out, then I'd have to go to the living room for the rats, and I don't know how I'd save 7 fish tanks =[


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> I was in a house fire once. It started in the living room. All of my pets were in the bedroom with me. I lost all of my fish  I only had time to get my 2 cats out from under the bed (they were scared and I had to tear the mattresses off the frame to get them) and my old dry 10 Gallon tank that I was useing for my pet mice to live in. I barely woke up from all the smoke that I was breatheing in as I slept that morning. My mom was pounding on the door and yelling to wake up but I could barely open my eyes and felt so very tired and I couldn't figure out why I couldn't see clearly. It was so thick with smoke in my bedroom. I was about to pass out so I had to leave the house and leave my fish in their tank plus leave behind the one sick baby mouse in it's own cage across the room. I felt so bad!
> 
> Later after the fire was out we could return the next day to get stuff from the house. The tank the fish were in was all black and the glass in front was shattered. There was a fireman there to watch us get stuff out of our burned home for safety. I felt so terrible when he saw me looking at my burned, busted tank and said " Yeah that fish tank of yours sure was boiling when we got back here to the fire in your room, it burst right open when the cold water hit it." :blink: Can you belive he'd be so insensitive? :shake: It's like he didn't care how I was feeling already crying then he had to go and tell me that! :sob:
> 
> I'm not sure what I'd do if in a fire again. This time I'd probaby try to net them out into the small buckets I use to do their water changes. IDK.


Ohmygoodness I'm so sorry that happened to you Kitty. That fireman was rude by saying that! Hopefully that never happens to you again.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> I feel horrible saying this but honestly id probably leave my fish there. Im more concerned with my family members and with my cat and dog than my fish.


I completely understand Randy. Since I'm in my dorm room, Junior is really the only family I have here so I'd want to evacuate him if I could. If I were back home I would be sure to open the door so my dogs could run out and make sure my family was all okay. 

Ideally, there'd be time to scoop out all our fishies but I know that may not be the case. Safety for yourself is first priority.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

We have an emergency bag for if something happens and we have time to save the fish and exotics. 

With me and Nathan in an apartment our animals are
-2 cats
-3 snakes
-3 geckos
-1 frog
-1 bird
-1 tarantula
-1 male betta and (soon to be) 7-9 female bettas

The duffle bag contains:
Pillow cases
tupperware that clips together
water bottles
emergency hand warmers
betta cups
small bag of bird food
paper towels

For the snakes it's as simple as opening the enclosures, tossing the snakes into the pillow case, then just tie it up and head out. We've done this in less than a minute for all three, simply because we were late for a vet trip.

Same with the geckos, just toss them into the tupperware and close the lid. They have pre drilled holes, no worries there.

Bird's cage is light enough for Nathan to carry (and she is his baby and will be the first thing he grabs)

Fish..Well it depends on the emergency. If there is some kind of evacuation going on but we have the time to collect our things, I'd scoop them up, get them into their betta cups, put them all into a larger tupperware container stuffed to make sure they can't topple over and head out. If there wasn't time I'd be more limited.

Tarantula is a baby in a tiny cage, the whole thing fits into the bag itself.

Pretty much it's just grab and go. Depending on the time available (fire? Power outage and it's winter? Evacuation?) depends on who I'd be able to save. The bird and us would be out, one of our cats would be easy to grab and would be carried, the other..well she's basically feral, I don't know if we'd even be able to get her out if we tried. She alone would take more time than the rest of the exotics. Breaks my heart but we would just have to leave the doors and windows open for her if we had to get out quick.


Snakes, geckos, tarantula--takes about a minute to grab. Cats--depends where they are in the house. If near us, quick, if we had to find them, not so quick. But we would open the door for them. Bird is just a matter of carrying her out. Fish would indeed take the longest.

It all depends on the emergency.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

The only animal my Mom says I can grab is my cat if she's near me (she would be probably). As soon as the fire was out you can bet I'd be back inside to get Cheng and Ferdinand out of the house. If they died I would die


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

My main priority would be to to get out alive or possible rescue my bunny.
I love my fish but I wouldn't die for them. 
My bunny is a different story. If she died she would haunt me for the rest of my life. xP


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is no way I could save all my fish if we had a fire. Maybe one but not 10.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm on the third floor of an apartment building... if there was a fire below me I'd be toast unless I wanted to make a leap of faith out the window...:shock:

Grabbing fish for me really isn't a option, if the fire was on the other side of the building... well maybe I'd be able to snag Nova because he's okay with being cupped now but Zakut and Priss would be on their own... sorry guys


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

I honestly bought a small little tank for "just in case" purposes when I got my boy...but now that I'm starting to get more bettas, I feel like I would have to sacrifice who to save if I didn't have enough time for all my babies. I also have 3 cats in the house, a blind dog, and my mother has her two birds...oh man...

**oh and I'm not alone in the house, I have my dad and mom here, so all the animal rescuing wouldn't be depended all on me.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I could take Kuro out by tricking him into thinking it's feeding time... 
Then I'd have to run and leave everythig else behind..


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I would pour my betta in the water bottle,close the cap and run with my betta since I have 1 betta.


----------

